# Anyone use Spotless Water?



## DEL 707 (26 Sep 2019)

Been looking around for another place to buy RO water from, the only LFS who sells in my area charges £4.50 for 50l.

I noticed I have a Spotless Water station very close to me, and from reading the website, it sounds too good to be true.
https://www.spotlesswater.co.uk

Much cheaper then what I'm paying and it says it's for aquarium use.

Has anyone else used their water?


----------



## Siege (26 Sep 2019)

I do not, but there is one half an hour from me.

Looks good, when they first set up they took on a ‘trade only’ policy. Looks like that has changed now?

Will be interesting on the TDS of the water. Anything under 10 is good imo!


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Sep 2019)

Theres one by me that Ill probably use for my shrimp tank. As above they were previously trade only so Im glad they've changed now.


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (27 Sep 2019)

Looks good DEL, nice find and thanks for sharing.
There's one 2 minutes drive from me and I had no idea it was there. Thought RO would be out of reach, but at 3.5p per litre (+VAT) I reckon I'm going to try a 50% water change this weekend if I can figure out how to get 70ltrs+ home.


----------



## Edvet (27 Sep 2019)

Ehhh why??
Why do yo have such a company in the UK? Is it because a lot of you have liquid rtock from the faucet and tea tastes better when made of soft water?


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (27 Sep 2019)

Edvet said:


> Ehhh why??
> Why do yo have such a company in the UK? Is it because a lot of you have liquid rtock from the faucet and tea tastes better when made of soft water?



Pretty much Ed. TDS from the cold tap is around 300ppm. Taps and kettles last around 2 years. I still make a great cup of tea though!


----------



## tam (27 Sep 2019)

Edvet said:


> Ehhh why??
> Why do yo have such a company in the UK? Is it because a lot of you have liquid rtock from the faucet and tea tastes better when made of soft water?



I think it originates from trade uses like window cleaners so the liquid rock doesn't leave the windows streaky  Fish shops sell RO for reef keepers mainly and I would guess some used this for supply and they decided selling direct to consumers might be a good market.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (27 Sep 2019)

Water in some parts of the UK is quite hard. I was forever cleaning limescale off the tank and equipment when I lived in London. I’m now using rainwater and it’s much better (thanks Darrel!)


----------



## Oldguy (27 Sep 2019)

Edvet said:


> Ehhh why??


The UK has a very complex geology. Every horizon can be found in the UK. 

Typically if the water supply is from a bore hole - very hard water or from mountain run of into massive reservoirs and is very soft. However water companies typically harden soft water to reduce corrosion in the supply system.

Many window cleaners use their own on board water supply ( tank in van) and low pressure water delivery system along extendable arms and no longer use a bucket and ladder, hence the growing demand for very soft water.

My tap water is about 160ppm and is from a local surface/shallow aquifer that is mainly sandstone in geology.

Makes nice tea - usually Assam, though I rather like your The Or (sorry I don't have an accent for the 'e' in 'The' )


----------



## david boden (27 Sep 2019)

As someone earlier suggested, the problem is actually fetching and carrying the quantities of 'Spotless Water' every week for soft water species.
I have moderately hard water here, so I decided to accept my idleness, and work with what I've got .
I do like to soften mine a little for my Neo shrimp tanks, and I find that a mix of  25% Tesco Ashbeck water, and 75% tap water meets my needs just right.
I change about 40 + litres or tank water per week, and so I use around 10 + bottles of Ashbeck water per week, ( about £3.50 +), which isn't bad for a hobby really.
The Ashbeck has a PH of around 6.2 and low tds , so does the job nicely.
I buy the other cheaper Tesco water for my wife to drink !!


----------



## Zeus. (27 Sep 2019)

DEL 707 said:


> I noticed I have a Spotless Water station very close to me, and from reading the website, it sounds too good to be true.
> https://www.spotlesswater.co.uk



'The water has a guaranteed TDS level of 0'  and at £0.035 per litre - think its a No Brainer to me  my LFS sells it at £0.06p per litre


----------



## sparkyweasel (27 Sep 2019)

The Accidental Aquascaper said:


> t how to get 70ltrs+ home.


Food grade jerrycans
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Litre-PLAS...words=plastic+jerry+can&qid=1569613953&sr=8-8


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (27 Sep 2019)

Given how much rain we get in this country I’m a little surprised folks want to pay for it. I suppose if you live in a flat though you can’t collect it.


----------



## DEL 707 (28 Sep 2019)

Went to check it out today.
Picked up 26l for £1.09, which is quite a saving compared to what I was paying. 

Tap water TDS is 281, double checked the RO and it came out at 0.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Sep 2019)

david boden said:


> As someone earlier suggested, the problem is actually fetching and carrying the quantities of 'Spotless Water' every week for soft water species.
> I have moderately hard water here, so I decided to accept my idleness, and work with what I've got .
> I do like to soften mine a little for my Neo shrimp tanks, and I find that a mix of  25% Tesco Ashbeck water, and 75% tap water meets my needs just right.
> I change about 40 + litres or tank water per week, and so I use around 10 + bottles of Ashbeck water per week, ( about £3.50 +), which isn't bad for a hobby really.
> ...


I appreciate why you do it but 10 plastic bottles a week plus the wife's... time to invest in a more sustainable way to soften your water? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jameson_uk (28 Sep 2019)

There was a thread about this a while ago.

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/spotless-water.56502/

I have been tempted a few times as the amount of plastic I get through buying 2.5l bottles of deionised water is not good.

For anyone who needs small amounts, currently buys RO from LFS or doesn't want to maintain an RO unit I think it is a consideration.

IIRC there is also a referral system where you can sign up and get free water and get more free when others sign up.


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (1 Oct 2019)

Hi All

Just got my welcome pack from Spotless Water and I get the first £20 free (valid for 4 weeks), which is definitely making worth a try.
I also get a £25 credit on my account for each person I refer.
Does anyone want referring? You get £20 free when signing up!
Message me.


----------



## Monkfish (1 Oct 2019)

Are you mixing it with half tap water or re-mineralising?


----------

